

The Power of NoSQL - kodisha
http://img860.imageshack.us/img860/6743/nosql.png
I don't know if they are rotating those questions, so i took a screenshot.<p>Website: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
======
kodisha
I don't know if they are rotating those questions, so i took a screenshot.

Website: <http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html>

